# Skin issues bully brindle/blue



## Skybaby (Sep 18, 2017)

My dog has lots of bumps around her vagina and hind legs. Hair has fallen out. Also tiny bumps on top of head and various lesions around belly and front legs. Gave her a round of cephalexin and 1 month nexgard and keto-c shampoo. This is a month later and almost done with 2nd round of cephalexin. Last time I gave her a bath with the shampoo, the spots on her hind legs turned red. I'm giving her high quality Acana kibble. I don't know what to do. Also I've been using neem and coconut oil with clove to rub on it sometimes. And I've added fish oil to her diet. Thanks!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Take her to a vet. It's more then likely allergies. But better to get a vet to take a look first.


----------



## Skybaby (Sep 18, 2017)

I have been to the vet twice. Skin scrape negative. They gave me cephalexin script and shampoo. I could go back again and probably will but not sure they can help as I have already been there twice.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Which flavor of Acana do you feed?

Duoxo products have worked wonders for my boy who is allergic to pretty much everything. He also gets a zyrtec 24 hour every morning. 
Coconut oil is a good topical as well as supplement too.


----------



## Skybaby (Sep 18, 2017)

I got her chicken the first time and now fish this time. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Given the placement of it, I would also recommend washing all bedding in Dreft or other hypoallergenic detergent. It really looks more contact allergy then food. But food is the easiest to change. Fish based is better for sure. Duoxo wipes, sprays, and shampoo. The pink label one if you can find it. It helps with inflammation. The product itself has phytosingosine which is what the skin produces to create a barrier against allergens. Dogs with allergies don't produce enough. So spraying some on def helps.


----------



## Skybaby (Sep 18, 2017)

Ok thanks. Her vulva also seems more swollen than normal but maybe not. I started giving her benadryl in hopes it would help. I will look into your suggestions for sure..


----------



## Inupiat36 (Jun 13, 2015)

My girl is sensitive or allergic to chicken. I noticed the first time i bought her chicken flavor food that she kept scratching. So i switched to beef/lamb and she stopped. Someone told me bully breeds have a sensitivity to chicken also.


----------



## blackpitowner (Jul 15, 2018)

If your using the same shampoo then stop and use something else. Never shower them more than 1 time a week, looks like shes allergic to something your applying on her. What do you clean your house with? Seen this before and it was a house hold cleaning agent. Change what u wash your clothes, shampoo, cleaning your floors, and food. I never liked acana because it has a lower protein level. I'd buy orjien instead.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Considering that its around the vulva I would get rid of the clove out out of the essential oil. It is a common one that can cause this type of thing. Out of the other two it is more likely to have an allergic reaction and if not properly diluted it can cause burning sensations and dry skin.

Also if the shampoo turned the spots red its irritating them so id get rid of it as well. Since the possible side effects of the shampoo are mild skin itching or irritation, dry skin, abnormal hair texture, scalp pustules, oiliness and dryness of hair and scalp, rash, hives, application site reactions, or headache. This shampoo is for fungal and if she doesn't have a fungal thing going on then this could damage the skin by using it.

All and all I'd make sure if I were you that she got a vet visit for a skin scrape.


----------

